# mixxx dumps core



## pacija (Oct 2, 2012)

...on 8.3-RELEASE-p3 amd64. When started from console all I get is:

```
[pacija@kaa:~]> mixxx 
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

I'm not that familiar with debugger, got this:

```
[pacija@kaa:~]> gdb -core=mixxx.core
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd".
Core was generated by `mixxx'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
#0  0x000000080577aa22 in ?? ()
```

I'd really like to skip traktor for this autumn's mix and go open source. Any suggestions how to get mixxx working?


----------



## pacija (Mar 18, 2013)

I have to say I am quite disappointed by lack of support regarding this issue. I started this thread almost half of year ago, no answer so far. I reported bug on launchpad, the conversation stuck.  I asked on freebsd-ports mailing list, no answer.

Is there anything else I can do to have this port working or at least mark it broken, besides spending ten years to teach myself programming and fixing it myself?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2013)

Did you open a PR for it? This forum does not address port build problems, usually. That's what port maintainers need to address, though this port looks abandoned (seeing as it's maintained by ports@).


----------



## segfault (Mar 19, 2013)

Just checked Freshports and it seems to have been updated last month to the newest version available, so it seems that it is still being maintained. I am building the mixxx port from source now. Let me see if it works any better on FreeBSD 9.1.


----------



## pacija (Mar 20, 2013)

I am on 9.1-STABLE #0 r247570 amd64 now. I have mixxx compiled from ports:

```
pacija@kaa:/usr/src % pkg info -f -x mixxx
Name           : mixxx
Version        : 1.10.1
Origin         : audio/mixxx
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : audio
Licenses       : GPLv2 
Maintainer     : ports@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.mixxx.org/
Comment        : DJ mixing application
Options        : 
	DOCS: off
	FAAD: off
	LAME: on
	SHOUTCAST: off
	WAVPACK: off
Flat size      : 21 MB
Description    : 
Mixxx is software for DJ'ing. You can use wave based audio files, Ogg Vorbis
and MP3 files as audio input.  Mixxx can be controlled through the GUI and
with external controllers including MIDI devices, joysticks, and more.

WWW: http://www.mixxx.org/
```

Here's gdb output:

```
pacija@kaa:~ % gdb /usr/local/bin/mixxx mixxx.core 
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...(no debugging symbols found)...
Core was generated by `mixxx'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libogg.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libogg.so.8
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libvorbis.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libvorbis.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/portaudio2/libportaudio.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/portaudio2/libportaudio.so.2
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtSql.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtSql.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScript.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScript.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libsndfile.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libsndfile.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libFLAC.so.10...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libFLAC.so.10
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libvorbisfile.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libvorbisfile.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libGLU.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libGLU.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libtag.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libtag.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libmad.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libmad.so.2
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libid3tag.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libid3tag.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
Reading symbols from /lib/libm.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libm.so.5
Reading symbols from /lib/libgcc_s.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
Reading symbols from /lib/libc.so.7...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libc.so.7
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/librt.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/librt.so.1
Reading symbols from /lib/libthr.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libthr.so.3
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpng15.so.15...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpng15.so.15
Reading symbols from /lib/libz.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libz.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.9...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.9
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libSM.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libSM.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libICE.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libICE.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXrender.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXrender.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXext.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXext.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so.3
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgstapp-0.10.so.0...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgstapp-0.10.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgstbase-0.10.so.0...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgstbase-0.10.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.5...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.5
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libvorbisenc.so.2...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libvorbisenc.so.2
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libnvidia-glcore.so.1...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libnvidia-glcore.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.3...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.3
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libbz2.so.4...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libbz2.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.2...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.2
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXau.so.6...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXau.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so.6...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpthread-stubs.so.0...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpthread-stubs.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/librpcsvc.so.5...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/librpcsvc.so.5
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.6...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libffi.so.6...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libffi.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/liborc-0.4.so.0...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/liborc-0.4.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libsupc++.so.1...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libsupc++.so.1
Reading symbols from /libexec/ld-elf.so.1...done.
Loaded symbols for /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
#0  0x0000000806a3dbf2 in glXCreateNewContext () from /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1
[New LWP 100332]
```


----------



## segfault (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmmmm, that would be the same as what I was seeing as well.

I deleted it and tried recompiling from ports and also from the source tarball from their site, but now seem to have buggered my python install. I will try to do some clean up and attempt to build it from source again once *I* have a clean system.


----------



## pacija (Mar 21, 2013)

I opened a PR:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=177182


----------



## segfault (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice work. 

I won't have much time until tomorrow night again but now that I have a rebuilt clean system I will create a jail and try getting mixxx to compile from their Linux source tarball. Might be something simple going wrong. Maybe we'll get lucky and figure out what the problem is and then add it to the PR info so the port maintainer can fix as well.

I have been getting into some DJing myself a little and would love to see this working on FreeBSD as well.


----------



## segfault (Mar 24, 2013)

According to sossego in this thread (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=37615&highlight=mixxx), he was able to get mixxx working by installing qt4 and gtk2.


> You will also need to have alsa, pulseaudio, and portaudio2 (portaudio19) installed.
> I also have lame, gstreamer, gst-plugins-all, and most codecs installed.
> ....and use portaudio2


----------



## sossego (Mar 25, 2013)

The glx function is part of OpenGL.


----------



## sossego (Mar 27, 2013)

As suggested try `$ mixxx >& mixxx-error-output.txt` and then send that to the maintainer.

There is also the dependencies and to how they were built.

I have not had time to fully test mixxx as of this posting. 9.X will build qt while 10.X has a few problems.

So, here goes: You need to see what was built with OpenGL as a function. Possibly- that means I can be wrong- rebuilding with OpenGL disabled may help.


----------

